# whats your motivation?



## ollie (Nov 24, 2009)

whats your motivation to be an emt ? whats getting you by this semester ?


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 24, 2009)

ollie said:


> whats your motivation to be an emt ? whats getting you by this semester ?



lights and sirens driving really fast!


----------



## willbeflight (Nov 24, 2009)

I want to be the one that helps people in the worst time of their life.  It also makes me appreciate the health and life of everyone I know and love.


----------



## atlasD (Nov 24, 2009)

running red lights and ya know... helping people, I guess.

Honestly, I've just happened to be witness to many emergencies.  What sparked my interest in EMS was this one time I was in a fast food drive through, and the car in front of me wasn't pulling up.  After laying on my horn for a few moments, still not budging, I got out of my car and walked up to the driver.  He was unresponsive to yelling and pushing his shoulder.  Well, besides having someone in another car call 911 - I didn't' have a clue of what to do.  Whats getting me through is actually wanting to learn how to be a good care provider.


----------



## CollegeBoy (Nov 24, 2009)

I went into the feild wanting to be able to help people. I still want to be able to help people, but now every call is a learning experience to me on my path towards medical school.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Nov 24, 2009)

beer.  My wife   J/K its the beer


----------



## rhan101277 (Nov 24, 2009)

ollie said:


> whats your motivation to be an emt ? whats getting you by this semester ?



I like helping people and it is very challenging.  I waited a year after EMT to enroll in Paramedic class (you have to it only enrolls in the fall and I took EMT fall of 2008).

I bought a used car and drive 4 hours round trip everyday to school, that is four days a week.  Next semester will be only 3 because no A&P II.

That is how motivated I am not do this.  An extra car payment and gas is alot, I don't want to get older and wish I would have done this when I had the opportunity.  I have had that happen once in my life, although not career related, it taught me a lesson.


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 24, 2009)

I get to wrestle people every once in a while.


----------



## ollie (Nov 24, 2009)

i want to thank everyone who replied and thank the ones who will reply, right now i know that ems is what i want to do as a career path but im having trouble staying focus in lectures and the test r killing me i just needed to be reminded why i chosse this career in the first place n now i realized why thanks again


----------



## rhan101277 (Nov 24, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> I like helping people and it is very challenging.  I waited a year after EMT to enroll in Paramedic class (you have to it only enrolls in the fall and I took EMT fall of 2008).
> 
> I bought a used car and drive 4 hours round trip everyday to school, that is four days a week.  Next semester will be only 3 because no A&P II.
> 
> That is how motivated I am not do this.  An extra car payment and gas is alot, I don't want to get older and wish I would have done this when I had the opportunity.  I have had that happen once in my life, although not career related, it taught me a lesson.



P.S. I also work a full-time job and I am married.  As people have told me in here before, you can do anything and go for it!


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa9mNistHSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## daedalus (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow. What the public must think of us when they come across this website. We talk about carrying guns, how to get drivers licenses, and becoming an EMT to drive through red lights. Even jokingly, I highly doubt other professionals post such BS in public places.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 25, 2009)

To be fair, the 'how to handle concealed carry patients' conversation is a pretty legit conversation considering that we live in a country which allows private ownership of firearms.


----------



## ollie (Nov 25, 2009)

if they knew what u guys go through on a day to day basis  i think they wouldent mind this forum i say u guys because im still a student hope to be included in here soon as an EMT B yay lets hope i pass


----------



## ollie (Nov 25, 2009)

what kind of place would we live in if we cant joke alittle


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 25, 2009)

To do ridiculous amounts of paperwork.


----------



## CountryEMT-bGurl (Nov 25, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> lights and sirens driving really fast!




WOW...thats NOT a good reason!!! I would think you should get into another carrer if this is the case!!! That can put ALOT of ppl in danger! 
***Just my thought***


----------



## imurphy (Nov 25, 2009)

In the 13 years I've been doing this, I've had a few different motivations for being in this. 

At the start, yes like many I was drawn to it because it looks cool, it's not a career that many other people could handle.

Like any job, the coolness factor does wear off after many nights home late, back in early and just being tired all the time. Missing holidays with family and being in work instead wears on your too.

On Saturday in 16 hours I had 10 calls. Out of those, 2 actually needed an ambulance and weren't just drunk, EDP etc. 

But, after all this time it comes down to this. What other job gives you:
Endless challenge - No call is the same
You never stop learning - Every day you should learn something new
The People - They're all pretty much as maladapted as me
The Money - Ahh the challenge of gettign by on what we're paid!
Making a REAL difference - In the minority of calls, you do actually make a difference, but it's enough to keep me getting up inthe morning.


----------



## Deltachange (Nov 25, 2009)

I wanted to help people. I don't care if it looks cool or not. I don't care what people see outside the ambulance. It is the stuff inside that may or may not make a difference. Plus after witnessing one too many emergencies and not being able to help at all, I wanted to learn to help my fellow human beings.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 25, 2009)

I originally thought I'd just pick up the cert so that I'd know what to do the next time I was around for something bad, but I wound up liking it more than I thought. It fits me fairly well. I'm a night owl who likes high-pressure jobs. I like helping people, and don't mind gore, nasty smells, extended downtime, or most of the other typical hassles.



JPINFV said:


> To be fair, the 'how to handle concealed carry patients' conversation is a pretty legit conversation considering that we live in a country which allows private ownership of firearms.



Agreed, especially since even some EMS classes in areas where a lot of residents carry never even mention guns.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 26, 2009)

*Daedalus! HA!!!!!!!*

INitially I was motivated to get my EMT-A because the USAF didn't get me my EMT-P as the recruiter had promised; I wanted to get into EMS because I'd been good and enjoyed being a mountain lifeguard/dockhand and had lost my factoy job.
I worked as one because my wife needed to go to school and my Airman First Class and then Senior Airman pay didn't cut it, and then later because we needed the money after I left the active USAF and went to school.
It was rewrading becuase I got to do something for good that not everyone else around me could.


----------



## medichopeful (Nov 26, 2009)

I really don't know.  It's just a calling.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 26, 2009)

The only reason I show up to work: the pay check. :lol:


----------



## gicts (Nov 26, 2009)

At first I was in the middle of college with no real direction and just couldn't get a job. The EMT class schedule fit in between my classes and I figured perhaps I could work part time, and if not it may benefit me after I graduate getting a job somewhere. (I was looking at the FBI at the time. I guess I could have been a paper pusher by day and super medical hero on my lunch break )

Low and behold 2 years later I am two weeks from graduation and the only place I applied for is the city EMS service.

I really disliked college and at the moment wish I would have just not gone. Of course on the other hand had I not gone I guess I would have always wished I had


----------



## bunkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I wanted to be a cop. Couldn't. So I found a different way to help people. This was it. 






CountryEMT-bGurl said:


> WOW...thats NOT a good reason!!! I would think you should get into another carrer if this is the case!!! That can put ALOT of ppl in danger!
> ***Just my thought***



The level of sarcasm in his post was pretty obvious.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 26, 2009)

ollie said:


> whats your motivation to be an emt ? whats getting you by this semester ?



Are you some sort of method actor?  Why don't we do some sense memory and find out why?


----------



## firecoins (Nov 26, 2009)

VCEMT said:


> To do ridiculous amounts of paperwork.



I LOVE paperwork!!!  I even LOVE Toughbooks!


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Nov 27, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I wanted to be a cop. Couldn't. So I found a different way to help people. This was it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanted to be a cop too. I took EMT class to get a promotion at my job and found ems to be much more interesting, to me.

Still think being a cop would be rewarding though. there are one or two agencies around that you can tri-certify as LEO FF PM. the only thing holding me back from applying there is in that county fire does not transport.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ha! I was a body needed to fill a slot in order to get a grant. Thought I'd do it to help the FD out and maybe be of some use on fire scenes. Had no intention whatsover of working EMS. Well, as class went along, I got suckered in deeper and deeper. The last week of class, the coordinator from the local ambulance service (my current one, can you tell where this is going?) came out and gave us his sales pitch. I signed up to keep my skills up untill the fire district could pry it's EMS liscence out of the hands of the WA DOH, at which point I would quit the amb. Needless to say, I got hooked and here I am, still with the ambulance service even though my district has had the liscence for a while now. Now I am addicted..........

What motivates me day by day? My own experiences at the receiving end of EMS. The crew, some of my partners have turned into the best friends I have ever had (When you and your partner are both insied a rollover and both get soaked in the same patients puke, it tends to bring you closer together). Of course the required "I enjoy helping people" (and I do!). I can't deny that there is more than a little bit of local pride. And I should, but I won't deny that EMS has turned me into an adreneline junkie..........


----------



## paramedichopeful (Nov 30, 2009)

Gosh. I have no clue how many times I've asked myself why I chose this path. Sometimes it occurs at the strangest times- while eating supper, driving, trying to sleep, or just doing something as simple as laundry. It comes to surface constantly, and the answers are a deluge- I have millions of reasons why I do this everyday. But for me it is a calling from above. Please excuse my religious views if they are offensive, but I believe that God chooses a few select people to do this and I was lucky enough to be one of those people He chose. It takes someone with a heart and willing to do what's right. It takes motivation to get up at 1 A.M. and meet the ALS rig on the other side of town, but you do it because you know it could be someone's life that is on the verge of nonexistence. It takes someone who is willing to look after their fellow responders like members of the family, but that's what we are. It takes a lot. And some people have it. Some don't. That's how it is. Life goes on.


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Dec 1, 2009)

Many reasons, I like helping people. I could never work an all day desk job like my parents, and its something not many people choose to do. I like going against the grain.


----------



## Kevin1990 (Dec 1, 2009)

learning new skills, helping people in need. I like this job bc its really fast paced at time, and you gotta be able to solve a puzzle in under 2 seconds to make a right choice


----------



## mcdonl (Dec 1, 2009)

3 Reasons

1 - I always volunteer. Until this past fall it has always been as a coach/mentor, but now that both of my daughters are teens I am done with that. Last thing I want is to deal with large groups of teen girls.

2 - I like action/excitement. And, even though I live in a small town sometimes it gets exciting (Like 2 Structure fires and 5 rescue calls in one 36 hour period....)

3 - I am new to my community (10 years....) and everyone I know is through my kids and coaching, so even though I *know* a lot of people I am not their friend and I do not belong anywhere. Since joining the FD I have made friends in a short time, and I feel like I belong.

I also work a full time career in Health care Administration/IT.


----------



## FR Wrath (Dec 1, 2009)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> lights and sirens driving really fast!



Be very VERY careful when running hot. Lights and sirens really can be dangerous. Point: I was in a wreck in my ambulance a few weeks ago. We were going through an intersection w/lights & sirens going. I followed everything to procedure, but out of nowhere a 4 door mini-truck storms past all traffic and t-bones us, flipping us over.

Everyone was OK. But the point is that not everyone sees, or even cares that you have your lights on. Now with the fees I have to pay, the remediation, and possible lawsuits, just be careful. Don't get gun-ho. Remember, it's not your emergency, so don't turn it into one.


----------



## atlasD (Dec 1, 2009)

I forgot in my original reply that another reason is shows like Trauma.

Not that ya know, I want to risk my own life and limb or have sex in the back of an ambulance.  The show is completely fake.  But instead of watching the show and only having a general sense of what is wrong with it, I can pinpoint exactly what is rediculous and laugh away.  Thats better than playing hero anyday.


----------



## thatJeffguy (Dec 2, 2009)

The big dollars.


Also, I want to get paid to sleep.

And, of course, driving fast in the truck that goes "wee-yoo-wee-yoo".


----------



## MusicMedic (Dec 2, 2009)

My motivation: the Cliche "i want to help people"

ive wanted a job where i can help people, is action packed(even though there are slow times), and is not an office job. 
that im a Night owl, and i love staying up all night

I refuse to ever work in an office ever agian. Itll be the death of me 

Honestly i would love to work in ANY of the Emergency branches (PD,Fire,EMS)

And also like jeffguy said, i want to drive fast "in the truck that goes wee-yoo-wee-yoo"


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 2, 2009)

> Honestly i would love to work in ANY of the Emergency branches (PD,Fire,EMS)



I would love to be a cop, but I know all of my reports would end with the phrase "...and that's when I shot/beat/pepper sprayed/tazed/kicked/sic'ed the dog on the suspect"  :lol:


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Dec 3, 2009)

Number one reason was (and is) to become a firefighter. Once I started the EMT, I had a blast learning about the body, why things work the way they do. Then working as an EMT, despite all the bs calls, getting the real emergency calls and really have to put your mind to work is so much fun. The job of helping people, saving lives, and making a difference like that is one of the best feelings ever. And it sure beats sitting behind a desk or bringing someone their drinks and dinner, or ringing up someone's groceries (not bashing on those jobs, Ive done them). But I just couldnt handle the same routine, and as someone already mentioned, you will never get the same call twice. You're always learning and getting better.


----------



## Two-Speed (Dec 6, 2009)

I always liked the whole creating calm of chaos  and watching people improve (well, unless they're circling the drain and probably not coming back)  as you treat them. 

And, ofcourse the totally awesome feeling I got when the tones went off and we went to go help someone with the lights and sirens goin. 

(After the first 2 or 3 runs that feeling slowly died out because I realized that there was a good chance that hot Code 4 run would be something like a person who's hurt their toe and wanted to see the doc before everyone else or a woman who coughed up some black phlegm from smoking too much and thought it was blood)


----------



## rubyfruit17 (Dec 6, 2009)

I enjoy taking care of people, also to have knowledge and skills to save a life is immeasurable !


----------



## Tyler Bruns (Dec 7, 2009)

I am one of those people that likes to always be prepared. Call it paranoid, nerdy,ridiculous, what ever you want, but knowing how to help someone and prevent or treat injury is why I enjoy it. I stay motivated because I enjoy it.
Oh and chicks dig it ^_^


----------



## fast65 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well what originally was my motivation was that I needed to be a paramedic to work for the local FD as a FF. So I started taking my EMT-B class and I fell in love with it after my first ride-a-long. 

My motivation now is a combination between being the one that's there for people in their time of need, and because I find it incredibly intriguing how you get to see people on either end of the spectrum; poor people, rich people, white people, black people, etc.


----------



## firetender (Dec 7, 2009)

*Now for Something Completely Different*

I'm not in the biz anymore, but I was for over ten years twenty five years ago (OUCH!)

But I was one of the first and it was all new back then. It rocked every aspect of my life and placed me on a lifetime journey exploring many facets of the healing arts. That included Alternative, Counseling, Workshop Development, living with Indigenous Medicine Families, MOST performance, visual and musical arts.

When I say everything I learned I learned in the back of an ambulance, I'm not kidding because it has informed EVERYTHING I've done since.

Soon you'll get to see how the motivation keeps alive in me, and hopefully, in service to you. But I appreciate this site and all on it! THANK YOU!


----------



## Aprz (Dec 7, 2009)

Somebody already listed off some of the reasons why: lights, sirens, and driving fast. They forgot to mention a cool uniform and how chicks dig it. Just kidding... Not even sure if the uniform thing is true. :\

My dad got a seizure two years ago, and my mom and I didn't know what to do. He came out of it real quick and told us not to call 9-1-1. A year later, the same thing happened, but this time we went against his word and decided to call 9-1-1. At the time, I was training to be a software engineer (wasn't going for a degree, just getting certified in a bunch of stuff), but wasn't so sure why. It just didn't feel right. So after that incident, I decided to take a First Responder class (which included AHA CPR) for fun, not to be a sitting duck if something goes down around me, and find something that feels right for me. So far I am coming up to my last week of my First Responder class, I really liked it, and I signed up for an EMT class. I find the human body very fascinating, I want to do something that is physical, something that involves making decisions, communicating with people, something that I can be proud of doing, I don't fear blood, and I can handle haters. I consider myself young (age 20) and just looking for a calling. Well, EMS is screaming at me.


----------



## zmedic (Dec 7, 2009)

Because I, want to rock and roll all night, and party every day (repeat) 

As I tell people, we're not heros, we just save lives. 

The truth is I really enjoy being in emergency situations and knowing what to do. Yeah, there is the adrenaline rush, but it just feels good to be able to keep your head and take charge when everyone else is freaking out. And you get to help people at the same time. Not bad.


----------



## Belgian EMT/nurse (Dec 9, 2009)

For those calls where I can make difference..


Oh and probably because it's in my blood.. The first word I could say was "TUTA", so when I heard a sirene it went like "oh tuta". (ref. My dad own's a private ambulance service)


----------



## Madmedic780 (Dec 12, 2009)

Newbie-doo here but it first started off just being a resume buffer for med school, but hell I never knew how fun it would be. I'm now considering to go to paragod school instead....


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 12, 2009)

Silverman780 said:


> Newbie-doo here but it first started off just being a resume buffer for med school, but hell I never knew how fun it would be. I'm now considering to go to paragod school instead....


Mandatory reading for premeds entering EMS, especially posts 2 and 5.


----------



## Madmedic780 (Dec 12, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Mandatory reading for premeds entering EMS.




Thanks but i've seen it, this describes almost exactly what my physician advisor went through. After 10 years as paramedic he quit and entered med school. The funny part is now that he's making the big bucks he's now a volunteer paramedic.


----------



## gamma6 (Dec 15, 2009)

for thank yous that  people give cause it sure ain't for the money


----------

